# Yachtico - Are they any good?



## 1Nomad

Looking at renting a 40 ft cat in Croatia from this company. Any experience you have had with them would be appreciated.


----------



## 1Nomad

They also go by the name A Yacht Charter Group and offer some nice looking vessels. Who knows them?


----------



## jimjams

I'm dealing with them now but a bit unsure...

did you end up using them nomad? how did it go?


----------



## Sven_Bernd

Yachtico is NOT "A Yacht Charter Group". They are a bigger player. Check a few articles in the Press Room - Media coverage at Yachtico.com 

They deal with a lot of clients, I think there are no complains about them in the web...

regards, Bernd


----------



## SailBeat

Look at their facebook page and read the reviews...


----------



## sail4live

hey everybody

i chartered twice with Yachtico.com. Everything was fine and we had a great sailing vacation. According to their website they have more than 15.000 boats for charter!!! you can compare prices, check availability and book online.

@sailbeat: i also had a look at the facebook page. Seems like a competitor is bad mouthing them. 

anyways... i would charter with Yachtico.com again


----------



## Slayer

I love how new members show up on threads like these :laugher:laugheruke


----------



## ElixirJenny

We are using them to charter in Sardinia. Now we are talking directly to the actual charter company in Portisco all seems good but Yachtico have been difficult to say the least. Watch their so called 'optional extras' as these are actually just a surcharge to claw back some of the discount they say they offer to get you to book. We were told the tender and cooking gas were 'optional extras' and if we didn't book them we wouldn't have them on the boat. Our local owner now tells us they are always included as standard and had we not ordered them and paid extra we would still get them supplied. So we tried to cancel them and get a refund from Yachtico only to be told there was 100% cancellation fee. Extraordinary behaviour. Also they don't seem to have any knowledge of UK based certification and kept insisting we provide a 'boating licence'. Then they said RYA Coastal Skipper and VHF would be find and we definitely didn't need ICC. Again, when we finally spoke to the owner he said ICC was required for Italian waters so we had to fast track through RYA which cost us more money. We could easily have applied for our ICC for free from RYA as we are members had they been clear in the first instance. 

They do seem to have a good range of boats, but they are essentially brokers. Check the small print and don't pay for any options until you are talking directly to the boat owner.


----------



## FamilyTravels

NO! Do not use Yachtico! They are so unprofessional and they book through other companies - so book direct is better anyway ... They misquote and charge extra and we had to pay for gas and taxes and transfers onsite - which we were told was already paid and we weren't told to have extra money for these and then when we came back they didn't return our phone calls or emails. We had to set up private transfers too as we paid for airport pick up as it was 7 of us and they misquoted that too and it wasn't from the airport and we would have had to get 2-3 taxis to get us there in time! The entire process from booking to getting information and confirmations and misinformation was a bad experience! They need to go out of business -as talking with others this is a common occurrence!


----------



## is22

In early February 2020, we booked a bareboat yacht charter for a week of sailing in Greece in July 2020 and due to COVID were not able to proceed. Instead of asking for a refund, we asked Yachtico to credit our 50% deposit for future use however they insisted on us paying 100% and committing to using the entire credit within 12 months. Given the uncertainty of COVID and a continuing travel ban imposed on us here in Australia, we could not agree to this. Disappointingly, four subsequent emails, including to the owner, Steffen Bruenn, were never responded to. One of the emails pointed out to Yachtico that their own Terms & Conditions actually state that a credit is due when there is a 'Force Majeure' (Clause XI.) which a travel ban imposed by a government clearly is. Sadly, our experience means we will never use Yachtico again and wont' recommend it to anyone else.


----------



## Dale_Hildebrand

is22 said:


> In early February 2020, we booked a bareboat yacht charter for a week of sailing in Greece in July 2020 and due to COVID were not able to proceed. Instead of asking for a refund, we asked Yachtico to credit our 50% deposit for future use however they insisted on us paying 100% and committing to using the entire credit within 12 months. Given the uncertainty of COVID and a continuing travel ban imposed on us here in Australia, we could not agree to this. Disappointingly, four subsequent emails, including to the owner, Steffen Bruenn, were never responded to. One of the emails pointed out to Yachtico that their own Terms & Conditions actually state that a credit is due when there is a 'Force Majeure' (Clause XI.) which a travel ban imposed by a government clearly is. Sadly, our experience means we will never use Yachtico again and wont' recommend it to anyone else.


----------



## Dale_Hildebrand

Similar experince. Terrible customer service.


----------

